# CO2 na atmosfera desce entre Janeiro e Julho, pela primeira vez!



## Ecotretas (4 Ago 2008 às 23:27)

Pela primeira vez nos registos dos níveis de CO2 presentes na atmosfera, os valores desceram entre o mês de Janeiro e Julho. Ainda não são conhecidos os motivos, mas advinham-se nos próximos dias várias notícias especulativas, do género:

-Aumento do preço do petróleo faz diminuir emissões de CO2
-Dieta chinesa de emissões por volta dos Jogos Olímpicos faz diminuir emissões de CO2
-Redução das emissões de CO2 faz diminuir temperaturas no planeta

A última é a minha preferida. É uma questão de quem chegou primeiro: o ovo ou a galinha? Neste caso, foi o baixar das temperaturas...

http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2008/08/co2-na-atmosfera-desce-entre-janeiro-e.html


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2008 às 23:35)

Ui ui queres ver que já estamos a arrefecer  e o os oceanos já estão a reter CO2  isso é uma autêntica bomba.


----------



## AnDré (4 Ago 2008 às 23:53)

É sabido que quando é verão no hemisfério norte a concentração de CO2 diminui, certo? Então e se a Gronelândia este ano, estiver este ano mais verde que o ano passado, não é o suficiente para que haja esse desnível?
Ou que tenha chovido mais no leste Europeu, e a vegetação esteja mais exuberante... 

Parece-me demasiado cedo para se chegar a essas conclusões.
Esperemos por Janeiro-Março.


----------



## AnDré (5 Ago 2008 às 00:00)

Ah, e comparando com Julho do ano passado, a anomalia é bem positiva.
Não deixa de ser histórico este acontecimento, mas tirar-se conclusões a partir de algo que até agora nunca foi exemplo, parece-me precipitado.
Até porque ao nível anual, nota-se bem a tendência do aumento da concentração.


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2008 às 00:13)

Pode ser uma oscilação normal por causa da La Nina e/ou PDO, oceanos mais frios absorvem mais CO2 é verdade, mas acho curioso este dado porque hoje fartei-me de pensar no que se passa com o mercado do petróleo. 

O petróleo hoje voltou a baixar bastante e com a Tempestade Tropical Edouard a dirigir-se para zonas onde há plataformas e refinarias. Uma descida neste cenário é uma coisa que não me lembra ter alguma vez acontecido, a única explicação que encontro é uma forte retracção global na procura que finalmente se nota no mercado. E se o consumo diminuiu nos países ocidentais no último ano como já falei no tópico do petróleo, só em quilometros feitos de carro foram muitos mil milhões de kms a menos no último ano (faz as contas ao CO2 só daí) talvez também tenha estabilizado ou mesmo diminuído o consumo mesmo nos países emergentes nos últimos meses, logo haveria menos ou pelo menos uma estabilização de emissões de CO2 de origem antropogénica para a atmosfera. Mas para saber se é alguma coisa deste género precisamos de dados.

Contudo, a descida parece-me totalmente insignificante em termos de tendência dada a existência de sazonalidade regular e outras oscilações mesmo filtrando a sazonalidade, só vale a pena pensar nestas coisas se tiveres um padrão consistente de descida durante muitos mais meses acho eu, aí talvez valha a pena olhar com atenção para o assunto que seria interessante.


----------



## Paulo H (5 Ago 2008 às 11:24)

Ainda é muito cedo para afirmar algo..

Mas a tendência do periodo actual é parecido (até ver) ao periodo 2004-2005(gráfico do André), a ver vamos se é apenas uma estabilização/redução ou então um pequeno descanso para depois recuperar seguindo a curva de tendência (quase linear) como até aqui!

Mas observando o gráfico do André, percebe-se que existem periodos do ano em que a concentração desce, mas sobe de seguida recuperando a tendência linear! Isto sugere à primeira vista que, a concentração de CO2 aumenta constantemente, embora esteja sujeita a fontes e sumidouros de CO2, existe um desfasamento entre estes resultando na tendência de aumento constante.

É o que se tem verificado até aqui..

Mas pronto, vou sugerir alguns factores que possam resultar numa diminuição dos níveis de CO2:

1. À escala planetária, em média, Verões e Invernos mais suaves: estimulam a poupança energética se não usar tanto os aquecedores nem os ar condicionados.

2. Uma menor actividade vulcânica, de momento.

3. Alteração da circulação atmosférica, favorecendo por exemplo a acumulação de CO2 nos polos e não tanto pelo resto do planeta.

4. Degelo, libertando-se quantidades massivas de água doce fria, que flui para fora dos polos, ou dos glaciares para os oceanos, permitindo uma maior absorção de CO2. Outra hipótese: afloramento de águas mais frias à superfície.

5. Maior desenvolvimento de microorganismos fotossintéticos nos oceanos.
(pouco provável)..


Nota: São apenas algumas hipoteses além das referidas por outros membros, nem sequer sei se estão ocorrendo! São só hipóteses a ponderar.

Abraço


----------



## Ecotretas (5 Ago 2008 às 11:34)

Depois da notícia bombástica de ontem sobre a descida de CO2, a notícia agora é o alisamento do gráfico! As pessoas envolvidas no registo da evolução climática estão cada vez mais em causa, e não nos bastava o Hansen e o GISS, para agora termos o NOAA envolvido, fazendo manipulações nos dados do CO2, e esperando que ninguém topasse...

A verdade é que os valores ficaram registados na Web. Anthony Watts registou as diferenças num GIF animado. Ate em português ficou registado no forum meteopt.com.

Não há dúvida que nos andam a aldrabar. Há algumas tentativas de justificação com o facto dos dados serem preliminares, mas os dados parecem ter sido alterados até 30 anos atrás!

http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2008/08/grfico-de-co2-alisado.html


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2008 às 11:40)

Ecotretas disse:


> Depois da notícia bombástica de ontem sobre a descida de CO2, a notícia agora é o alisamento do gráfico! As pessoas envolvidas no registo da evolução climática estão cada vez mais em causa, e não nos bastava o Hansen e o GISS, para agora termos o NOAA envolvido, fazendo manipulações nos dados do CO2, e esperando que ninguém topasse...
> 
> A verdade é que os valores ficaram registados na Web. Anthony Watts registou as diferenças num GIF animado. Ate em português ficou registado no forum meteopt.com.
> 
> ...




Os dados de Mauna sofrem uma qualquer calibração ou ajustamento posterior, já há alguns meses eu próprio vi isso quando tentei fazer um gráfico meu e fiquei depois muito espantado quando alguns dados se alteraram depois de ter feito o gráfico, não sei qual é a explicação mas quando tiver tempo vou tentar saber, certamente a explicação terá alguma lógica, se fosse para aldrabar não o fariam desta forma 
Mas concordo, na altura também achei estupido fazerem as coisas assim que depois levantam suspeitas, também não gosto nada de ver este tipo de coisas.


----------



## Paulo H (5 Ago 2008 às 11:49)

Mas confirmem-me uma dúvida..


Andam a medir o CO2 num Vulcão (Mauna Loa) extinto, para aferir a concentração de CO2 planetário?!

Repito, num vulcão?! Por mais extinto que esteja, acho isto um pouco... 

Sei lá, acho que deve existir lugares melhores, mais seguros e menos suspeitos (isentos de CO2).. 

Agora compreendo um pouco, tanta calibração!!!

Caramba, até parece uma daquelas obras que se fazem por cá, daquelas em que fica um poste da luz ou dos telefones no meio do traço contínuo de uma estrada!!


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2008 às 12:01)

Paulo H disse:


> Mas confirmem-me uma dúvida..
> 
> 
> Andam a medir o CO2 num Vulcão (Mauna Loa) extinto, para aferir a concentração de CO2 planetário?!
> ...




Sobre esse assunto que é recorrente:




> *Watt’s wrong*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> *CO2 measurements are suspect
> The skeptic argument...*
> The Keeling curve, which is widely used to show the increase in CO2 emissions, is based on data from the top of Mount Mauna Loa in Hawaii. Mauna Loa is a volcano and it doesn’t seem to me that a volcano is the best place to be taking CO2 measurements
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (5 Ago 2008 às 16:06)

Vince disse:


> Os dados de Mauna sofrem uma qualquer calibração ou ajustamento posterior, já há alguns meses eu próprio vi isso quando tentei fazer um gráfico meu e fiquei depois muito espantado quando alguns dados se alteraram depois de ter feito o gráfico, não sei qual é a explicação mas quando tiver tempo vou tentar saber, certamente a explicação terá alguma lógica, se fosse para aldrabar não o fariam desta forma
> Mas concordo, na altura também achei estupido fazerem as coisas assim que depois levantam suspeitas, também não gosto nada de ver este tipo de coisas.



*Vince*, quando perceberes o porquê da calibração, partilha connosco. É que também fiquei curioso.
Também não creio que alguém esteja a querer aldrabar ninguém. Dá ideia que foi usada uma qualquer função logaritmica que anulou alguns extremos do gráfico.
Até porque se repararem, não foi só o último valor que variou.


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2008 às 17:39)

AnDré disse:


> Dá ideia que foi usada uma qualquer função logaritmica que anulou alguns extremos do gráfico..



Foi o que eu pensei, qualquer mexida nas médias moveis ou algum filtro específico de suavização.

Uma data de gente perguntou aos tipos e a resposta foi esta:



> —–Original Message—–
> From: Pieter Tans
> Sent: Tuesday, August 05, 2008 10:37 AM
> Subject: Re: Mauna Loa CO2 trend
> ...




Concordo inteiramente com as criticas que tenho lido, não é forma de se fazer as coisas. É perfeitamente normal alterarem-se coisas mas deve haver um log a explicar o que foi alterado e porquê, não devia ser preciso perguntar, e a última frase da resposta era desnecessária, se fizessem as coisas como deve ser não levariam a estas confusões.


----------



## Ecotretas (5 Ago 2008 às 19:13)

Também ja vi a resposta noutros sites da Internet, foi copy&paste para toda a gente. Mas como não aparece no site deles nenhuma justificação (nem vai aparecer), é claro que o Pieter meteu os pés na poça (basta ler a última frase).
Agora, o que me preocupa mais é o facto da estação que regista um dos indicadores mais importantes do mundo ter estado avariada 21 dias em Julho.
Como não sou muito entendido nestes equipamentos, e como reparo que os conhecimentos das pessoas aqui do forum são grandes neste domínio, o que pode levar a uma falha destas???


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2008 às 20:09)

Ecotretas disse:


> Agora, o que me preocupa mais é o facto da estação que regista um dos indicadores mais importantes do mundo ter estado avariada 21 dias em Julho.
> Como não sou muito entendido nestes equipamentos, e como reparo que os conhecimentos das pessoas aqui do forum são grandes neste domínio, o que pode levar a uma falha destas???



Não faço a mínima ideia, avarias acontecem. Mas como referi anteriormente numa resposta ao Paulo, os indicadores globais não vem só desta estação, vem de centenas de outras, inclusive de Portugal continental e Açores. O que se passa é que os dados globais só devem ser processados uma vez por ano e usa-se esta de Mauna Kea para seguimento diário porque é um excelente observatório muito bem apetrechado a 4200 metros de altitude, uma localização excelente, muito alta e no meio do Oceano Pacífico. Como anualmente ao se compararem os dados com os outros não se distinguem diferenças assinaláveis da média global, este observatório cumpre assim muito bem esta função. Não temos assim tantos locais, com condições e bem apetrechados no mundo tão boas como esta, por isso é que este é também um dos melhores para a Astronomia que temos.







Isto de pensar em conspirações para manipular dados não faz sentido, são pessoas como nós, espalhadas por instituições de todo o mundo que recolhem os dados, os submetem a validações, e depois os disponibilizam. Pode ser alguém da NOAA como pode ser alguém no nosso IM ao fim do ano a preparar os dados e a enviar para as organizações competentes. Como todos nós, por vezes também cometem erros, por vezes acham que por qualquer razão podem melhorar algumas coisas nos dados, e corrigem. 

Não existe nenhuma orquestração global maquiavélica para se dar ao trabalho de manipular dados só porque num determinado mês ou meses o CO2 ou as temperaturas cairam. Não faz sentido quanto a mim.

De qualquer forma acho muito bem que os cépticos andem em cima de tudo, é da forma que o trabalho é mais bem escrutinado. Mas que há uma boa dose de paranoia nisto tudo, isso há e é bom conseguir separar o cepticismo positivo do puro negacionismo.


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2008 às 08:55)

Todo o desenvolvimento final do caso está aqui:

http://wattsupwiththat.wordpress.co...on-the-mauna-loa-co2-data-eruption/#more-2097

Como viram, foi uma tempestade num copo de água com imensas teorias descabidas. Houve perca de dados, como essa perca teve um enorme impacto na média de Julho, um mês em que o CO2 tradicionalmente baixa bastante, só no final do processamento gerado é que se descobriu que algo não estaria bem tal a discrepância. Depois de analisar descobriu-se a perca dos dados. Para minimizar essa perca fizeram-se alterações no algoritmo, alterações essas que em nada mudavam a tendência principal, tanto suavizaram para baixo como para cima.

A pessoa responsável aceitou as criticas e vão tentar implementar um log a avisar de alterações feitas e a razão para as mesmas.


----------

